# my tiel hates me!!!!!



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

i have an adult cockatiel....purchased him from the pet store...
that was around 8months back...
i have 4 cockatiels now...
but since the first one hates me,the others are scared of me too...
i tried everything...although the second one is kinda friendly and im sure she doesnt hate me....i dont know what to do with the one who does hate me!he is an adult tiel...and whenever i try the training sessions(finger training
) he hisses at me or attempts to bite my finger...
they wont even come out of their cage....its a huge cage though...
6 feet long and 5 feet tall and 4 feet breadth
i even give them lots and lots of toys to play with.....
but he still hats me.
i literally gave up training sessions with him long ago...since the only response i get back is the usual hiss or a scared look


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I am by far no expert.. but it sounds like you need to start from square one again. How many hours of sleep do they get at night.. and does their cage get covered? Is this an inside cage or an outdoor aviary type set up? What are the genders of your birds and how old are they all? They could be hormonal to boot which will just make your attempts a bit harder. 

I would suggest giving long night treatments.. 12 to 14 hours of covering the cage for darkness. Also I would suggest starting out by just spending time next to the cage. Talking, singing, working on the computer... just so they can get used to you but still be safe in their cage. Once they know you can be nearby and once they start coming to the side of the cage you are on.. then you can probably move on to the next step of them getting used to your hand hanging out in their cage. Hope this helps some. I know you talked of training information.. but there are some really good training threads on here too. Good luck!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Have you got a small cage to place your first tiel in there
if you have take him in a different room away from the others and start taming
dont put him back untill you have made progress with him

You can do this one by one untill they trust you or they are hand tamed 

Im afraid the big cage is a problem too as i have lost count in times i have trained my tiels because of the cage i have


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Have you got a small cage to place your first tiel in there
if you have take him in a different room away from the others and start taming
dont put him back untill you have made progress with him

You can do this one by one untill they trust you or they are hand tamed 

Im afraid the big cage is a problem too as i have lost count in times i have trained my tiels because of the cage i have


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

i had tried everything...i even used to read my novels out loud to my birds...but my cockatiel never tries to cooperate.he is a wild bird and not a handtamed one.although the rest of them are pretty sweet....this guy is just plain mean to me.and i had kept him in a smaller cage earlier...he hated it there too....used to go crazy and looked suffocated.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Have you seen the taming thread under training and bonding? Maybe that can help. Do they have any favorite treats you can use?


----------

